# Jetter



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Started the process of researching jetters.

I have ruled out Ridgid. Looking at spartan and the brute jetters. 

Who else would you recommend?

It is going to be a cart jetter, approximately 4-6 gpm and 4-5k psi.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That's great-totally jealous. I want one but I need a new truck soon.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What kinda jet work would you be doing


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Anywhere from 2"- 6". Grease and roots.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> Anywhere from 2"- 6". Grease and roots.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have had my jetter for a few years now and I would not go any lower than 8GPM. You will be working longer and harder than you want. Also if you are doing roots and grease you are going to want a worthog or root ranger or chain frail. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Bought a root ranger to play with on a friends jetter.

Was happy with the results.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd go with American Jetter over JNW.

If I had the room, I'd go with American Jetter's 11gpm at 4000 psi. At that gpm, you can push a whole lotta crap. Plus it has a remote which is a game changer. 

I'd also recommend getting a full size seesnake, inspecting and jetting with a mini sucks.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I'd go with American Jetter over JNW.
> 
> If I had the room, I'd go with American Jetter's 11gpm at 4000 psi. At that gpm, you can push a whole lotta crap. Plus it has a remote which is a game changer.
> 
> I'd also recommend getting a full size seesnake, inspecting and jetting with a mini sucks.


Gear, That is what I have. American Jetter 8GPM 3800PSI. I don't regret it but I wish I had went with the more volume. Andy is great to work with also.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Every time I talk to Ben, I seem to spend lots of money.

Wonder if I can wait till the wwett show, before I buy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Gear, That is what I have. American Jetter 8GPM 3800PSI. I don't regret it but I wish I had went with the more volume. Andy is great to work with also.


What are you doing where you think more volume would help? Maybe your nozzles need to be changed?

I'm at 5.5 gpm and cut roots in 6" all the time. I think nozzle section is the most important thing.

What's your average jetter run time and length of pipe to be cleaned?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> What are you doing where you think more volume would help? Maybe your nozzles need to be changed?
> 
> I'm at 5.5 gpm and cut roots in 6" all the time. I think nozzle section is the most important thing.
> 
> What's your average jetter run time and length of pipe to be cleaned?


I have a worthog WT and a ENZ Flusher both of which were made rated to my GPM and length of hose which is 400' 3/8". I don't have trouble with roots it is the thick ones that I want the extra volume for. People are letting there sewers go longer and with the 1.6 gal flush boy are they getting thick. As far as length of sewers here they are from 150' to 300' through most of them.
Average run time ???? 30min to 45min.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Gear I also have a lot of straight overflows out of septic tanks which can run as far as 300'+ and I think the volume would make it easier and quicker. Straight overflows as you know can be thick and DRY!!!!!!!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I have a worthog WT and a ENZ Flusher both of which were made rated to my GPM and length of hose which is 400' 3/8". I don't have trouble with roots it is the thick ones that I want the extra volume for. People are letting there sewers go longer and with the 1.6 gal flush boy are they getting thick. As far as length of sewers here they are from 150' to 300' through most of them.
> Average run time ???? 30min to 45min.





Roto-Rooter said:


> Gear I also have a lot of straight overflows out of septic tanks which can run as far as 300'+ and I think the volume would make it easier and quicker. Straight overflows as you know can be thick and DRY!!!!!!!


I think that hose is your problem. You're looking at 1200 psi pressure loss....you'd only be getting 2600 at the end of the nozzle. Now go up to 1/2" and the pressure loss is 300......3500 at the end of the nozzle. That's a big difference right there. 

also the weight difference between 1/2 and 3/8 is tiny. 1/2 is .16 lbs per foot, 3/8 is .11 Now chances are you'd need a new reel but a new hose and reel is way cheaper then a new jetter.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I think that hose is your problem. You're looking at 1200 psi pressure loss....you'd only be getting 2600 at the end of the nozzle. Now go up to 1/2" and the pressure loss is 300......3500 at the end of the nozzle. That's a big difference right there.
> 
> also the weight difference between 1/2 and 3/8 is tiny. 1/2 is .16 lbs per foot, 3/8 is .11 Now chances are you'd need a new reel but a new hose and reel is way cheaper then a new jetter.


Nozzles need to be re-jetted??????


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup but that's cheap. Just unscrew them.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Ben knows jetters,


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I'd go with American Jetter over JNW.
> 
> If I had the room, I'd go with American Jetter's 11gpm at 4000 psi. At that gpm, you can push a whole lotta crap. Plus it has a remote which is a game changer.
> 
> I'd also recommend getting a full size seesnake, inspecting and jetting with a mini sucks.



Just curious, what's your beef with JNW. I WAS very high on them until they gave a friend of mine a lot of crap over replacing a bad unloader valve on a nearly brand new unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Just curious, what's your beef with JNW. I WAS very high on them until they gave a friend of mine a lot of crap over replacing a bad unloader valve on a nearly brand new unit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing really. I just don't agree with their engineering. They run a very tight speced machine with no fudge room AND they depend on the plumber never knowing how to test to make sure their specs are right.

American Jetter over builds their jetter so you have extra power in case you want propane or elevation. Adds to the life span of the engine as well. So it's not that I hate JNW.....I just think there's way better stuff out there. 

I really learned from pressure washer guys....they design for 1000's of hours and are cheaper and better quality then a jetter manufacter. Jetter manufactures really take advantage over plumbers into making them think they to spend more for the title of "jetter".


----------

